# alinshop



## jonbon (Sep 14, 2015)

placed order 7-26 today still nothing, today 9-14, he will not answer my emails, anybody else have or had a problem like this and how do you get hold of him i went on their web site and hit contact and sent message several of them with no response over the last two weeks all i want is someone to answer my email tell me if i got a package or not, going on 6 weeks wont ever order from him again very upset but i know the risk but i did my home work seemed reputable to so i went for it and alin it aint looking good my friend


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome, wrong section and approach, try a forum they are active on and contact a rep, this approach may get a little uncomfortable before you ever get any satisfaction


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2015)

You're posting this in the new members forum....


Alinshop has always been good to me, but yes sometimes it just takes a while.


----------



## brazey (Sep 15, 2015)

This is your 1st post? How about and introduction?


----------

